# A G.I.'s response to HP Customer Support. (GRAPHIC!)



## Njaco (May 22, 2010)

This soldier in Iraq had an HP printer which quit working. He contacted HP tech support for help to fix it. HP told the soldier that he would have to pay them for the advice. Watch this 60 second video for his response to them.


----------



## Waynos (May 22, 2010)

LOL, Now, repair THAT!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 22, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 22, 2010)

I know EXACTLY how he feels. I just don't have the equipment to voice my outrage like he does.


----------



## evangilder (May 22, 2010)

Never been a fan of HP products, and I completely agree with his sentiments.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 22, 2010)




----------



## lesofprimus (May 22, 2010)

I wonder what the cost of repair would've been in relation to the price of the ammo he used to get on YouTube....


----------



## Matt308 (May 22, 2010)

I liked the fact that he didn't use one cuss word. Classic.


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2010)




----------



## RabidAlien (May 22, 2010)

Heh. I'd agree with him on that particular model. Their upper end stuff is a lot better, though (having both owned and sold a lot of printers over the years). HP's cheap stuff is crap. Their $200 and up stuff is excellent. Their tech support.....well....I agree with this guy.


----------



## Airframes (May 22, 2010)

Love it! He needs to re-zero that MAG GPMG though, the first two bursts were off target!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 22, 2010)

I took one of my HP "all in one" printers and smashed it when it quit working.
It got even with me though, I had to go to the eye doctor to get a piece of glass removed from my eye.


Wheels


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 22, 2010)

Heh. I love it.


----------



## B-17engineer (May 22, 2010)

"What a piece of sh*t this product is." hahahaha


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (May 23, 2010)

Ha, epic! Should have did that when my first laptop crapped out on me earlier this year.


----------



## Matt308 (May 24, 2010)

I have a $99 HP printer. Works great! Never had a problem with it and ink refills are $5 at Costco. Can't beat it.


----------



## mikewint (May 24, 2010)

An HP printer, probably made in china, supported by "techs" probably in india killed by an american in iraq
does that say anything about our world??


----------



## Matt308 (May 24, 2010)

"Techs in India killed by an american in Iraq"??? 

But I get your point. Aint it the truth. And we bitch about a printer which is so cheap that it is more economical to throw it away when the ink cartridges run out.


----------



## Catch22 (May 24, 2010)

I think he meant the printer was killed. 

Hilarious! I also have a lower end HP all in one, and it works fine. Their software sucks though.


----------



## bobbysocks (May 24, 2010)

guess that trumps the "get a bigger hammer"....


----------



## Matt308 (May 24, 2010)

Catch22 said:


> I think he meant the printer was killed.
> .



If you are referring to my post... I don't think so. Perhaps, you and I are not on the same wavelength?


----------



## Catch22 (May 25, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> If you are referring to my post... I don't think so. Perhaps, you and I are not on the same wavelength?



I was, and I may well be misunderstanding his post as well!


----------



## mikewint (May 25, 2010)

sorry guys, a misplaced modifier, i did mean the printer was killed but if you've ever tried to talk to bombay customer service the other interpretation works too. Now if i could just reach through that phone.....


----------



## Matt308 (May 25, 2010)

Yeah you gotta love the Indian tech support [with a very thick accent], "gude afternune aind welcoom to Etch Pee teknickle soo port. My neem is Hank, howd may I hellup yoo?"


----------



## B-17engineer (May 25, 2010)




----------



## Messy1 (May 25, 2010)

Hello? HP support? I have a bigger problem with my printer now! Did you guys know your printers are not bulletproof?

I do not think I will be buying a HP product anytime soon after hearing that! If I have to pay for tech support? Do not think so.


----------

